# Alte Ausgaben als PDF kaufen?



## zocks (11. Dezember 2009)

Hi!

Ich bin an bei "alte" Ausgaben von PCGH Interessiert , 04/09 und 10/09 , und würde sie gerne hier als pdf kaufen, dennoch ich finde den service nicht, auch nicht um die Print Ausgabe zu kaufen. Finde ich solche Optionen nicht oder gibt sie einfach net?

Gruß


----------



## vAro (11. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde das generell mal begrüßen, wenn es die PCGH im PDF Format geben würde.

Über die Jahre ist der Stapel in meinem Regal echt schon enorm groß geworden. Andere Zeitschriften bieten das z.B. auf einer Jahres DVD auch an. Ich würde mich darüber freuen.

Ist sowas denn in Planung oder überhaupt möglich?


Beste Grüße


----------



## Torsley (11. Dezember 2009)

ja das wäre sau lässig, wenn wir irgendwie die möglichkeit hätten, das ganze als pdf zu bekommen. bei mir nemen die hefte auch schon ne menge platz ein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Dezember 2009)

Da hilft nur wegschmeißen. 
Eine PC Hardwarezeitung vom letzen Monat ist älter als eine Tageszeitung von gestern.


----------



## Low (11. Dezember 2009)

> Eine PC Hardwarezeitung vom letzen Monat ist älter als eine Tageszeitung von gestern




Das ist klar!


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (12. Dezember 2009)

Wir haben diesen Service früher einmal angeboten, wenn ich mir recht erinnere. Das wurde dann aber eingestellt - hat sich wohl nicht rentiert (schätze ich).

Funktionierendes, flächendeckendes Micropayment ist in Deutschland leider immer noch seltener als ein kotzendes Pferd.


----------



## zocks (12. Dezember 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Funktionierendes, flächendeckendes Micropayment ist in Deutschland leider immer noch seltener als ein kotzendes Pferd.



Also ich bin schon seit mindestens 7 jahre Pay Pal Kunde 

Ok, schade, und wie sieht es aus mit einzelne Print Aufgaben kaufen? also ältere verpasste Ausgaben?


----------



## Pokerclock (12. Dezember 2009)

Die PCGH PDF waren sehr beliebt in den einschlägigen Tauschbörsen. So viel zum Thema "ich ziehe nur Sachen um den Kopierschutz zu boykottieren".


----------



## kmf (12. Dezember 2009)

Einzelheftnachbestellung


----------



## zocks (13. Dezember 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Einzelheftnachbestellung



Danke! Ist schon mal was


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (9. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

sorry, dass ich einen älteren Artikel aufwärme, aber ...

... ich habe mir gerade (Nvidia Abend) den Artikel "Downsampling im Teiber" im Nvidia-Unterforum durchgelesen. Dann kam irgendwann auf der zweiten Seite:


> ist ja in eurem Heft vom 07/2009 beschrieben was man einstellen muss/kann.


Da dachte ich mir, ihr könntet doch jeden Monat einen alten Artikel als PDF frei zum Runterladen bereitstellen. Am besten wäre, wenn die PCGH-Community per Quickpoll zwei Wochen davor aus drei Artikeln wählen könnte.  (Oder als Weihnachtsgeschenk an uns ein schönes PDF Paket über verschiedene Themen, die wir davor wählen (uns wünschen) können per Poll  )



> Wir haben diesen Service früher einmal angeboten, wenn ich mir recht  erinnere. Das wurde dann aber eingestellt - hat sich wohl nicht rentiert  (schätze ich).


Habe übrigens gar nicht mitbekommen, dass es irgendwann PDFs zum kaufen gab.

Gruss LD


----------



## Freakless08 (9. Dezember 2010)

Naja die Linux New Media AG veröffentlicht jedes Jahr eine DVD mit den ganzen Heften als PDF vom Vorjahr (z.B. von LinuxUser) zum einzeln bestellen [1] auch in Kombination mit einem Abo [2].

Wäre doch was für die PCGH Jahresabonnementen. Zu jeder 01/20xx Ausgabe bekommen diese eine JahresDVD. Zum Beispiel bei Heft 01/2011 die PDFs von 01/2010 bis 12/2010.

Dagegen müsste man aber halten, das die Hefte (allgemein) hochpreisiger sind, dafür aber auch mit dickeren/stabileren Seiten. Trotzdem ihr Geld Wert.

[1] https://shop.linuxnewmedia.de/nav/linuxuser/jahrescd/view
[2] https://shop.linuxnewmedia.de/store/ab/ABJ1014/de


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (25. Dezember 2010)

Freakless08 schrieb:


> Wäre doch was für die PCGH Jahresabonnementen. Zu jeder 01/20xx Ausgabe bekommen diese eine JahresDVD. Zum Beispiel bei Heft 01/2011 die PDFs von 01/2010 bis 12/2010.



Und genau das liegt gerade den Magazinen bei, die es gerade zu kaufen gibt ... wie geil. Hab's gar nicht gepeilt. Morgen wird PCGH gekauft .


----------

